# Narbc?



## back2black (Oct 17, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone was attending the Noth American Reptile Breeder's Conference in Virginia next weekend, Nov 15-16. Is anyone going to be selling any dart frogs there? Thanks


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

back2black said:


> I was wondering if anyone was attending the Noth American Reptile Breeder's Conference in Virginia next weekend, Nov 15-16. Is anyone going to be selling any dart frogs there? Thanks


I was wondering the same thing. I'm new to all this and don't know anything about this show...is it worth going if all you're interested in is PDFs? Do they sell the same sort of supplies I'll need?


----------

